# Advice on learning on a new throw



## CuongNhuka (Oct 27, 2009)

Well, sorta. Cuong Nhu includes some Judo throws and as of yet I know a total of 4 Judo based throws. I was kind of hoping someone could give me some advice on those throws. Basicly, I'd like to know how to do an Osoto Gari to the left side, instead of the right. Along with Tai Otoshi to the left instead of the right. 

For someone reason, Cuong Nhu doesn't seem to include those throws, and my Sensei knows they can be done, but not how to do them.


----------



## Aikicomp (Oct 28, 2009)

Your left? or Uke's left?  As these two throws just happen to be my favorites I can help, I just need a little more info.

If you know how to do them already, It would be the exact same way except that everything would be opposite than the right side.

Is that what you are asking or are you asking how to do those two throws.

Michael


----------



## lklawson (Oct 28, 2009)

Practice.

Going to your left side is typically unexpected with these throws.  The entry isn't particularly different at all (depending on what your grips are) but will take time to be less awkward.

To be honest, the set up is a great deal more important than a lot of people give credit for.

So, just practice it.  Over and over and over again.  That's really what it takes.  Randori, Uchi Komi, against a tree if you want.  Practice.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## CuongNhuka (Oct 28, 2009)

Aikicomp said:


> Your left? or Uke's left? As these two throws just happen to be my favorites I can help, I just need a little more info.


 
On a normal Tai Otoshi, Uke goes over the right hip, I want to know how to make Uke go over the left. On a normal Osoto Gari, I use my right leg to sweep Uke's right leg, I want to know how to use my left leg to sweep Ukes left.


----------



## MJS (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm no expert on throws but it would seem to me that like anything, the opposite side would just be the mirror image of the original side.  I mean, if I were teaching a tech. to someone and we were face to face, and I told them they step back with their left leg, for a visual aid, I'm going to be stepping with my right.  

Maybe I'm just misunderstanding the original question here.


----------



## Aikicomp (Oct 29, 2009)

CuongNhuka said:


> On a normal Tai Otoshi, Uke goes over the right hip, I want to know how to make Uke go over the left. On a normal Osoto Gari, I use my right leg to sweep Uke's right leg, I want to know how to use my left leg to sweep Ukes left.


 
Ah, OK. Like I said before you just do everything like you do it on the right side and just apply it to your left side. Change your jugatai (grabbing of gi) and do the throw the same way, only on your left side.

Hope that helped.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





In our system we have at least 5 throws at each kyu rank (sometimes six) and we learn to throw from both sides (right and left). 

I have to admit it is funny when I'm showing a student a throw on say their right side and then once they get an idea of how it's done and try it a few times...I tell them "OK, now we are going to throw on the left side" and they look at me like   and I tell them "Well, what happens if your in a position to throw on your left side and only know how to throw on your right side?"

It's just more efficient and advantageous to know how to throw from both sides, no matter what throw you're doing.

Just practice on you weaker side a little slower and methodically and it will soon become second nature.

Michael


----------



## lklawson (Oct 29, 2009)

Aikicomp said:


> Change your jugatai (grabbing of gi) and do the throw the same way, only on your left side.


Works better if you learn to execute the throw without changing your grip.  More of a surprise to your opponent who is likely expecting a right-side throw attempt.  If you change your grip to mirror your sides then you will be tipping off your opponent.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Gaius Julius Caesar (Oct 29, 2009)

lklawson said:


> Works better if you learn to execute the throw without changing your grip. More of a surprise to your opponent who is likely expecting a right-side throw attempt. If you change your grip to mirror your sides then you will be tipping off your opponent.
> 
> Peace favor your sword,
> Kirk


 
 We also need to know if the throws are taught to him using a standard grip on the Gi or from a no gi clinch.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Oct 29, 2009)

Standard grip. I just didn't know if there was anything different when going one way compared to the other.


----------



## Aikicomp (Nov 2, 2009)

lklawson said:


> Works better if you learn to execute the throw without changing your grip. More of a surprise to your opponent who is likely expecting a right-side throw attempt. If you change your grip to mirror your sides then you will be tipping off your opponent.
> 
> Peace favor your sword,
> Kirk


 
One can change from right to left and vice versa really easy once you practice a little, as I did not know their level of experience (I assumed not much, being they only know 4 throws) this is why I said to change grip. It will help them get the feel of doing it on the opposite side.



CuongNhuka said:


> Standard grip. I just didn't know if there was anything different when going one way compared to the other.


 
Yup, That's what I thought


----------



## zDom (Nov 2, 2009)

CuongNhuka said:


> Well, sorta. Cuong Nhu includes some Judo throws and as of yet I know a total of 4 Judo based throws. I was kind of hoping someone could give me some advice on those throws. Basicly, I'd like to know how to do an Osoto Gari to the left side, instead of the right. Along with Tai Otoshi to the left instead of the right.
> 
> For someone reason, Cuong Nhu doesn't seem to include those throws, and my Sensei knows they can be done, but not how to do them.



How many reps do you have in on those four judo-based throws that you know?

1,000 yet? 10,000 yet?

IMO, it is better to have a GREAT Osoto gari (major/large outer reaping throw) or Tai Otoshi (body drop) on ONE side that a shakey-iffy reap and/or body drop you can do from both sides.

Evidently, those who have laid out curriculums for several martial arts (including, apparently, the one you are training in) agree.


----------



## Aikicomp (Nov 4, 2009)

zDom said:


> How many reps do you have in on those four judo-based throws that you know?
> 
> 1,000 yet? 10,000 yet?
> 
> ...


 
Agreed, but, to have great throws on one side only is limited. 

You should have GREAT throws from BOTH sides. This is why we have it in our curriculum.

 Only being able to throw from the right side will not always be the most efficient or best choice for a given situation, this is why I require students to be able to apply them well on both sides equally. If you do not have the ability to throw from either side you are at a disadvantage.

Bottom line is you should be able to do all your techniques from either side at will, it gives you more variety and an advantage if you are ever required to use it in self-defense.

Michael


----------



## still learning (Nov 4, 2009)

Hello,  One thing for sure?  ...when you can do the throws without thinking?

You master it.....may take 10,000 times too...or doing it over and over and over..

Aloha,  ..toilet training...how many times?


----------



## zDom (Nov 5, 2009)

Aikicomp said:


> Agreed, but, to have great throws on one side only is limited.
> 
> You should have GREAT throws from BOTH sides. This is why we have it in our curriculum.
> 
> ...



We DO have throwing from both sides in our curriculum. It is a matter of timing though.

After 10 years of training, 

student A has very good throws on one side
student B has below-average on both sides

who has the advantage?

Student A at least *has the possibility of being successful against a resisting opponent with his throws* &#8212; student B? Not yet.

I'm at the point now, in our curriculum, when I have some solid throwing ability on one side, and some average on the other side.

So yea, I can do them on both sides*&#8212; and probably better on my "bad" side then a lot of martial artists who use throws have on their "good" side.

But I think our curriculum has the right idea. I am GLAD I have the high degree of comfort I do on my good side &#8212; and wouldn't sacrifice that to be somewhat better on my "bad" side.

It takes TIME and REPETITIONS to get "great", as Still Learning points out above. So we feel it is better to get that 10k reps in on ONE side, then start building the other (while continuing to build on the first side!) rather than have 5k reps on both sides.

Throws are complex and take a lot of energy to practice &#8212; moreso that kicks and punches.


----------

